# GE Watersaver blue flashing light?



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

have you tried googling a part number? I cannot read what is written on the side.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

could be a monitor for shower usage. stick to side of shower head or pipe, then it changes color as you use more water. reset when done for next shower.


----------



## DIY-Her (Feb 19, 2012)

hmm, we haven't purchased a GE shower head anytime since we have been in this house 1995.
I just checked our whole house water filter in the basement. It's a GE and I know it's the 2nd one we purchased. The only thing it could have gone to.
What possibly could it be used for on a water filter?
There isn't anything metal for it to attach to that I can see.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

magnet


----------



## DIY-Her (Feb 19, 2012)

bbo said:


> magnet



:laughing:, but for what?
I posted it over on my Facebook page and my friends are coming up with all kinds of funny answers, A Simon Game, my NY resolution to start doing still life photography.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

DIY-Her said:


> :laughing:, but for what?
> I posted it over on my Facebook page and my friends are coming up with all kinds of funny answers, A Simon Game, my NY resolution to start doing still life photography.


magnet would allow it to stick to shower head or pipe. see if it sticks there and if the light changes color at the end of shower.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Put a Dollar bill next to it, for dimension.


----------



## DIY-Her (Feb 19, 2012)

greg, its no longer than 2-3 inches.
I'll have to try it in the shower ) TMI


----------



## Paula G (May 30, 2021)

DIY-Her said:


> We found this in our kitchen drawer and darn if we can remember what it might have gone to that we purchased.
> I searched Google for GE Watersaver and only found whole water systems but nothing about any type of warning light.
> 
> It looks to have a magnet on the back for wherever it is supposed to go next to, and a reset button, that when pushed for a few seconds, the blue light flashes a few times.
> ...


*Water Filtration System Timer







*


----------



## ekperaphael (May 18, 2021)

The slow blue flashing blue light means it is getting light, but not enough to provide charging power. The fast flashing blue light means it is getting enough light to charge.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

It is the filter change reminder for a GE whole house water filter.









Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobnar (11 mo ago)

It is a filter alarm for a GE whole house smart water filtration system


DIY-Her said:


> We found this in our kitchen drawer and darn if we can remember what it might have gone to that we purchased.
> I searched Google for GE Watersaver and only found whole water systems but nothing about any type of warning light.
> 
> It looks to have a magnet on the back for wherever it is supposed to go next to, and a reset button, that when pushed for a few seconds, the blue light flashes a few times.
> ...





DIY-Her said:


> We found this in our kitchen drawer and darn if we can remember what it might have gone to that we purchased.
> I searched Google for GE Watersaver and only found whole water systems but nothing about any type of warning light.
> 
> It looks to have a magnet on the back for wherever it is supposed to go next to, and a reset button, that when pushed for a few seconds, the blue light flashes a few times.
> ...


GE GXWH04F Smart Water Filtration System Alarm


----------

